# Bloodlines--Thoughts?



## ArabianGirl27 (Aug 5, 2012)

I was just wondering what everyone thought of this stallion's pedigree:

Bandera Tubok Paint

I don't know Paint pedigrees very well so I don't know if he has good bloodlines or not....would really appreciate some input.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Nothing really notable until the 4 generation. Unfortunately the main reason this horse is a stud is ability to produce popular "colors":-( & inability of people to see past color:-x.


----------



## elbandita (Sep 13, 2013)

He's got garden variety when it comes to bloodline. I almost don't comprehend what he's bred for?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

elbandita said:


> I almost don't comprehend what he's bred for?


Read PaintedPastures post for that answer.


----------



## ArabianGirl27 (Aug 5, 2012)

lol, that's what I thought. One of his colts is up for stud and I was thinking about breeding my mare to him (the colt, not the stallion I posted above). The only thing holding me back is his breeding...I'm not sure about his pedigree. Pedigree isn't really important to me, but I'd like to have a foal with good breeding, just to add value in the event that I might have to sell in the future (not planning to, but you just never know what will happen). 

As far as I can tell, his colt (who is 10 years old, I think?) is "performance bred." He does show a little bit, but not in big shows. Apparently, his foals show in many different types of competitions: reining, pleasure, trail, cutting, etc. I don't know much about him though. I'm trying to get more info.


----------



## ArabianGirl27 (Aug 5, 2012)

What about this mare?

Bar J Jo Lee Paint

And thank you to everyone who answered, by the way.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

the mare pedigree, again no real notables until 4th generation:-(


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Paint Stallions Standing at Stud in Alberta, Canada, Pg 1

He is apparently a WP horse. I see nothing amazing about him. I cant find a condo pic ether.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Kiger - 









SLR Paints & Quarter Horses - Stallions


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> Kiger -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, the pictures on their website :shock: 

Pictures speak a million words. If I had horses that were worthy of breeding, and I was going to advertise for them online- I would take decent confo pictures, and make sure they were bathed, brushed, and that their FEET were trimmed for the photo shoot. 

I wouldn't buy a horse from them. Much less pay them for their stud services.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

ArabianGirl27 said:


> I was just wondering what everyone thought of this stallion's pedigree:
> 
> Bandera Tubok Paint
> 
> I don't know Paint pedigrees very well so I don't know if he has good bloodlines or not....would really appreciate some input.


No big names in that pedigree that matter.....


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

At least they tested their stallions...


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

NdAppy said:


> Kiger -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh boy... I have seen better QHs bred for color. there is a stud down the road that has superb confo AND color. THIS horse would make a better gelding.


----------



## ArabianGirl27 (Aug 5, 2012)

Okay, you guys basically confirmed what I thought about his pedigree.  Thank you all very much! The stallion I'm looking at (with Bandera Tubok as his sire) has no confo shots up, but I might be going to see him sometime to look at him and see what his temperament is like.

Okay, so one more question: in your opinion, do you think that the pedigrees of those two horses should stop someone from breeding to their colt? Say if he has excellent conformation, a good temperament, homozygous tobiano and still has a flashy colour? (Pedigree doesn't really matter to me at all. I'd be breeding just for a trail riding horse or for light showing, basic all-around horse. I don't show; if I did, I would only be doing low-level shows, but I doubt even that. I'd mostly just be riding around the farm. My only consideration about pedigree is in the event that I would have to sell in the future, which hopefully I won't but you just never know.)


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm assuming you mean Patrons Gold Legacy?


Honestly, with breeding like that has basically done nothing but pass on color I would pass...


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Find yourself a performance horse that had a color bonus. I would look with something with more bone to add to the arabs. There are some lovely arab QH/paint crosses in my area, but STAY away from toothpick legs! I would look at reiners, they are solid in build, stocky but not as stocky as cutters. They are the horses that i would breed my arab too (assuming she was breeding worthy).
Just from a quick search
QTsGold Mastercard | 2003 Buckskin Homozygous Tobiano Stallion

High Brow Cat Smart Little Pistol Paint Stallion

http://6jpainthorses.com/stallions.htm


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I wasn't too impressed with the site...

And a stud that doesn't have any confo shots? That's a red flag to me...

Honestly, I'd keep looking. Or maybe take a gander at babies/young'uns that are already on the ground.


----------



## ArabianGirl27 (Aug 5, 2012)

Okay, thanks guys!  I am still looking too, so I'll check out a few other studs and see what I can find. 

Kiger- I will check out those links. I think reiners might be what I am looking for so I'll see what I can find!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Breed the best to the best and hope for the best, they say, and I agree. You always want to have the goal of producing the best bred, most correctly built, talented and attractive foal possible, regardless of what you want to use it for. 

For example, My arab mare was bred to a thoroughbred. I will only be using the foal for trails, endurance, maybe play around with some low level jumping. I wanted a good temperament and for it to be well built enough to stay sound for endurance, as well as a height I like. I bred her to a very nice stallion, that is strong in the areas she is weak(nicer hind end, nicer neck, better shoulder) has the temperament and build I like, but is also extremely well bred, naturally athletic and very fast. In my area an anglo arab is a very popular cross for English disciplines, so if all goes well, I should have an easily marketable foal that is far nicer than I need for what I do.

Its worth saving up a little longer to breed to a much nicer stallion, and get a much nicer foal. That way, if you don't end up loving the foal, or down the road need to sell it, you'll find it much easier to rehome.


----------

